# How old is my 536.887000 - link to manual?



## Larry (Nov 9, 2015)

Got a craftsman 536.887000 but I can't figure out the age. Also, is it possible to find a copy of the manual online? I just want to dig in and try to electric start convert this beast for when its cold cold cold.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Larry. The manual is available for download from Sears.
http://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/c...2d3782dbd9e128d29a085f0a4a7b97&trd=a2daa0d89a

Don't know the age. If you look on top of the recoil shroud just in front of the spark plug, there will be numbers stamped into the sheet metal.
Your numbers will be HM100-159140m followed by four more numbers such as 5321. The first number (5) will indicate the year by decades, such as 198(5), 199(5), 200(5). You will have to guess when it was made. Looking at the tread pattern of your tires, I would guess it is a 1980's machine???

Looking at the pictures from your other post, the serial number appears to start with a (7). My uneducated guess would be a 1987 model.???


----------



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Grunt would you be able to guess the year of my 26 inch craftsman I have a pic with sticker on bottom of machine with model and serial number I too am looking for a used manual already downloaded one from sears online


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

kaziesariens said:


> Grunt would you be able to guess the year of my 26 inch craftsman I have a pic with sticker on bottom of machine with model and serial number I too am looking for a used manual already downloaded one from sears online


If you have an owners manual for your machine, usually on the last page there is a copyright statement. That will usually give a possible 'beginning' date for that model. For example, for the 536.887990 model the date shown is 10/99 so around that time I expect Sears started selling that model. As noted, the engine (if it's still the original one) may give you a lead on the age of the unit. 

If you post a thread on your model along with a picture requesting a manual there are folks out there that can help. I have a pdf on that one I noted though it's a 9 HP 29" unit. Many times there are manuals out there that may have enough info that applies to your machine that might help. 
In particular the older ones with the Tecumseh transmission were probably sold for 20+ years under multiple model numbers so more than 1 manual may work out for you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Larry, the best way for the electric start is to post the number of the engine you have. That way it doesn't matter if it's the original or a replacement someone can look up and recommend the correct starter for the engine you have.


----------

